# Sat Radio



## MrJoso5 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey Id decided that i'd like switch from my external dash mounted to a in car sat radio. My radio has a sat button but when I push it it says "No Sat" is my radio prewired for it (non Bose) and all id need to do is get a receiver and plug it in or what would I need to do any help would be appreciated


----------

